# traction engine sweet sixteen



## gg89220 (Sep 22, 2019)

hello
start of the construction


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 22, 2019)

That's a lot of work for "a start" but then I saw the picture of the entire project. You go your hands full. Great start!


----------



## vederstein (Sep 22, 2019)

That's a great CAD rendering.  What software is it?


----------



## fcheslop (Sep 22, 2019)

Drawing on this site
http://www.vapeuretmodelesavapeur.com/telechargements5/traction-engine-sweet-sixteen.pdf


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 23, 2019)

Should really be called sweet eight as Julius doubled it up.

Also be aware that the boiler as drawn will not meet most boiler codes so get it checked before buying and cutting metal.

For anyone who wants some guidance on making the engine or would like to do it at the original size which would fit a Unimat or Sherline lathe then the original magazines are available on Model Engineer's website, they start in issue 6.

https://www.model-engineer.co.uk/ne...complete-issues-for-download-parts-5--10/5504


----------



## fcheslop (Sep 23, 2019)

Also from memory, Rex did not use DP or Module for his gears so they may also need looking at if the drawings are simply doubled 
The book is also still available from T publishing


----------



## gg89220 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hello
following the machining


----------



## gg89220 (Oct 27, 2019)

hello
gear assembly, cylinder, flywheel


----------



## k2steve (Oct 27, 2019)

BOY, I see a lot of indexing going on. great looking work...…….Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cbwho (Oct 29, 2019)

Wow, so very well done!!


----------



## Jojo (Oct 29, 2019)

Beautiful work!
Is this not an L.C.Mason design originally known as “Minnie” ?


----------



## gg89220 (Nov 3, 2019)

hello
realization of the smoke box


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 3, 2019)

wow. thats some nice work. alot of hole drilling.


----------



## gg89220 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hello
following the machining


----------



## gg89220 (Dec 7, 2019)

hello
the front wheels and the brake


----------



## gg89220 (Dec 24, 2019)

hello
the cylinder and the rear wheels


----------



## gg89220 (Jan 19, 2020)

hello
rear of tractor


----------



## gg89220 (Feb 4, 2020)

hello
realization of the boiler


----------



## gg89220 (Feb 16, 2020)

hello
assembly and burner tests


----------



## gg89220 (Mar 3, 2020)

hello
painting of steel and aluminum parts


----------



## bobden72 (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice looking miniature.


----------



## gg89220 (Mar 16, 2020)

hello
compressed air test


----------



## Ghosty (Mar 16, 2020)

Congrats, very sweet
Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 16, 2020)

A truly lovely piece of engineering!!!---Brian


----------

